# 579                                                      (CLOSED) Turnips 579! c:



## jessicat_197

No entry fee but tips are greatly appreciated! 

Reopening for about 2 more hours *dm for dodo code!* If you would like multiple trips there will be a 1 nmt entry fee just so I can get to as many people as possible ty for understanding! c:


----------



## Villagerfan

Hi! I would love to make a couple trips if possible, would that be alright?


----------



## jessicat_197

Yeah that would be fine c:


----------



## Bob Zombie

Hi there!  Can I come sell?  Only need one trip


----------



## jessicat_197

nthylton said:


> Hi there!  Can I come sell?  Only need one trip



yes dodo code is attached to the link c:


----------



## weavile

Can I sell in two trips for 10 NMT?


----------



## JSS

What the-- way to one up me x)

I may come to sell mine at yours then after I close mine lmao


----------



## uwuzumakii

Could I come buy and make some trips? I can tip for the inconvenience.


----------



## lawnClippings

How long are you going to be open?
I currently have my gate open for trades, but if no one asks to trade, I might head over if your gates are still open.


----------



## jessicat_197

weavile said:


> Can I sell in two trips for 10 NMT?


Hi yes u can c:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



JSS said:


> What the-- way to one up me x)
> 
> I may come to sell mine at yours then after I close mine lmao


haha  but yeah come on over the more the merrier! c:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



uwuzumakii said:


> Could I come buy and make some trips? I can tip for the inconvenience.


Yeah no problem come on over c:


----------



## weavile

jessicat_197 said:


> Hi yes u can c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> haha  but yeah come on over the more the merrier! c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem come on over c:


I can make a frozen treat set, cool windflower wreath, cosmos wreath, pretty tulip wreath, dark rose wreath, and fancy lily wreath if you still need them!


----------



## JSS

Actually never mind. Turnip Exchange is far too busy for my liking, thanks anyway though


----------



## jessicat_197

lawnClippings said:


> How long are you going to be open?
> I currently have my gate open for trades, but if no one asks to trade, I might head over if your gates are still open.


I'll stay open for like an hour or two and close for a bit but reopen soon! c:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



weavile said:


> I can make a frozen treat set, cool windflower wreath, cosmos wreath, pretty tulip wreath, dark rose wreath, and fancy lily wreath if you still need them!


Oh that would be awesome! Whatever u want to bring I would appreciate! c:


----------



## weavile

jessicat_197 said:


> I'll stay open for like an hour or two and close for a bit but reopen soon! c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Oh that would be awesome! Whatever u want to bring I would appreciate! c:


Gonna gather some materials so I won't be for a few min. I'm in the queue as Steve.


----------



## Vsmith

Can I please  come by?


----------



## jessicat_197

weavile said:


> Gonna gather some materials so I won't be for a few min. I'm in the queue as Steve.


kk ill make sure it doesn't kick u out of the queue! c:

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Vsmith said:


> Can I please  come by?


yes of course! c:


----------



## FireflyHannah

Hi, may I come by? I have multiple trips, if that’s possible


----------



## jessicat_197

FireflyHannah said:


> Hi, may I come by? I have multiple trips, if that’s possible


yeah that's fine c:


----------



## FireflyHannah

Btw I am trying to come but am getting an error saying consoles are not responding. Just wanted to let you know I’m here and not afk


----------



## weavile

jessicat_197 said:


> I'll stay open for like an hour or two and close for a bit but reopen soon! c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Oh that would be awesome! Whatever u want to bring I would appreciate! c:


You kicked me out of the queue


----------



## jessicat_197

weavile said:


> You kicked me out of the queue


ah sorry hard to keep up with the returning ppl me ill dm u the dodo!


----------



## Miamee42

im nugget, its not letting me come in the island for some reason


----------



## jessicat_197

Miamee42 said:


> im nugget, its not letting me come in the island for some reason


Oh no did u check ur connection or if it's good it's probably bc there's a lot of traffic going in and out. I'll be closing in like 10 min and when I reopen ill probably dm the dodo codes to keep it more organized but I'll send u a dm when I reopen though if u couldn't get in before I close! c:


----------



## Miamee42

jessicat_197 said:


> Oh no did u check ur connection or if it's good it's probably bc there's a lot of traffic going in and out. I'll be closing in like 10 min and when I reopen ill probably dm the dodo codes to keep it more organized but I'll send u a dm when I reopen though if u couldn't get in before I close! c:


yeah its saying theres interference, like someones in a menu or talking to someone. ill wait for your DM to make things easier ~ thanks!


----------



## FireflyHannah

jessicat_197 said:


> Oh no did u check ur connection or if it's good it's probably bc there's a lot of traffic going in and out. I'll be closing in like 10 min and when I reopen ill probably dm the dodo codes to keep it more organized but I'll send u a dm when I reopen though if u couldn't get in before I close! c:


If I can come back I’d love to


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'd like to come back too if I can, I was having some WiFi troubles which is why I wasn't able to make it back.


----------



## Muddy

TYVM


----------



## Koholint

Once you’re open again I’d love to make one trip if possible. Much appreciated


----------



## lawnClippings

I think I'm done with trades for the day so I'll probably be able to come visit once you are open again.


----------



## Taryn945

Hello! Could I make a trip when you are open again?


----------



## BurgrBalls

If you re-open, I would be absolutely thrilled to come by.
Will be happy to tip


----------



## jessicat_197

open~


----------



## lawnClippings

Sent message!


----------



## sunnibunniva

I'd like to make a few trips if you're still open


----------



## Taryn945

Are you pm’ing the dodo code?


----------



## Elle00

Are you still available for about 3-4 trips ?


----------



## jessicat_197

Elle00 said:


> Are you still available for about 3-4 trips ?


yes c:


----------



## Elle00

jessicat_197 said:


> yes c:


May I come in about 15 mins just doing a quick charge on my switch


----------



## jessicat_197

Elle00 said:


> May I come in about 15 mins just doing a quick charge on my switch


yeah that's ok! c:


----------



## KatKarma

Wow, are you still available.  I need only one trip


----------



## jessicat_197

KatKarma said:


> Wow, are you still available.  I need only one trip


yes ill dm u the dodo c:


----------



## Ed_PureLife

Ooh! Can I come and sell my turnips! Only one trip!


----------



## jessicat_197

Ed_PureLife said:


> Ooh! Can I come and sell my turnips! Only one trip!


yea ill dm u the dodo c:


----------

